# Kaine and Ashley



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Anyone ever been to hunky monkey Kaine's Youtube channel? http://www.youtube.com/user/hunkymonkeykaine#p/u

I really love watching them!. I even used one of her method to help Josie get over her fears of taking a bath. Now she LOVES bathes and will jump in the tub on her own


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I have not seen that one, but have seen her others amazing dog!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I love watching Kaine. He is exceptionally trained.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Love him blowing bubbles in his water. Looks like they have fun.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I love how she can show that positive re enforcement is doable for any breed German Shepherds especially. Nowadays too many handlers are too aggressive.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd really like to see the steps that it took to get to some of the final behaviors. Many are fairly easy to train by luring into position, but how to you lure a dog backwards up an incline?







I wouldn't have the first idea how to start!


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI'd really like to see the steps that it took to get to some of the final behaviors. Many are fairly easy to train by luring into position, but how to you lure a dog backwards up an incline?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just taught Josie to walk backwards!. I had her in between the couch and coffee table. I made the space small enough that she would have no room to turn around. I also had her on the leash so she doesn't have the choice to go forward i should have just put an object in front of her. I then give her a command " back" with a hand signal. As soon as she moves backwards i click and treat. She then ends up going full backwards and sits right between my legs. I do this several times until she gets it on her own without me having her on a leash. After she gets it i move her away from the objects that is blocking her and have her do it on her own. She still did the oops but i didn't correct her. I just kept working on it until she gets it and when she does she gets her reward ( liver treat) .


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI'd really like to see the steps that it took to get to some of the final behaviors. Many are fairly easy to train by luring into position, but how to you lure a dog backwards up an incline?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe she uses capturing or shaping instead of luring? I used shaping to teach my terrier to walk backwards on cue (started by clicking for small movements of one foot, then increased the criteria.)


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

This is great! What a gorgeous and fun dog, can really tell how much he enjoys learning and working with his person. Great video to post in the sections where people are looking to teach new tricks, keep dogs entertained indoors..ect ect.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone know what happened to the channel?


----------



## Mollywomble (Jul 19, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Anyone know what happened to the channel?


This!! have been searching everywhere for her and Kaine vids - thought maybe they had graduated to their own web address but can't find anything anywhere of them?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think this is her sister or something, maybe you can ask her?
YouTube - JustJesse197's Channel


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

She deleted her youtube channel for many reasons. First, she commented on a Fred Hassen video with shock collars, when she she said only supports clicker training exclusively, so some people were really iffy on that and her credibility. She also got Kaine from a breeder at 6 weeks who bred off only "fancy" pedigrees..I live in the area so I know very well who she is because she offered me a puppy. Because she got him from a bad breeder, she is convinced that because Yasko is in his pedigree that he is a well bred dog. People never said anything to her because everyone makes mistakes, and it was her first dog. But she had people turn against her because she went and commented on everyone's breeder. Every friend she had, she made sure to ask who their breeder was and if she didn't like them she blocked them. My friend has a dog from contact point border collies and she started saying things about her dog and breeder, and Ashley (hunkymonkeykaine) still believes the place where she got Kaine is reputable and apparently Ashley claims to be well educated, and was well educated on dogs and GSD before she got Kaine. I'm not going to say everything about his breeder from Feuerspiel, but I know very well who she is and how she works. But she got a dog from a bad source, still chooses to believe he is a well bred dog when his problems clearly state he is not, and then goes and polices everyone who she sees on youtube trick training which obviously pisses people off.
Ashley also had problems with Kaine's reactivity, and she would ask, I'm sure some of you know her, Emily Larlham (kikopup) who works with behavior issues using clicker training. She began turning against her and talking about her when she helped her tremendously with Kaine, all because Emily thinks clicker training should be called progressive dog training. Pamela Marxsen who was a great supporter of Ashley, was given crap because of where she got her new BC, again the sheriff in town, when Pam's dog was from a breeder 1000 times better. 
Honestly, she used to be really nice but then she got all mean and began saying things to everyone and acted like she is all smart when she sounds really dumb and is obviously not educated on some things. 
Someone on youtube, made a video about Ashley, and all the things she has done and said and print screened them I think that's what it's called. Since that person had a lot of proof against her, people began questioning her, and didn't like her anymore. So she deleted her channel. She does amazing things clicker training with Kaine..but they are just so mean and take all the credit from people who helped them get to the place they are today, especially Heather. Heather is just smart and doesn't really relpy to comments like Ashley does, and people don't know too much about her. 
IMO there are other more amazing trainers out there, like Pamela Marxsen and Emily and trick trainers on youtube. 
This is just my two cents. I can go into more depth, I know someone here who worked a lot with Ashley and Heather, and it's funny how they are.


----------



## Mollywomble (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh ok thanks germanshepherd. Thats complicated lol I loved watching there vids but had no idea (or interest woops bad me) in the breeding of kaine (even my own dog all I know is she is bred for soundness, both parents/family have excellent hipscores, and for temperment) but thats a bit sad so sounds like she was taking al lthe credit for kaine being great and became a known it all while ****ting on her friends/helpers? Thats a shame. Anyway thanks for taking the time to enlighten me


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Well that is strange and disappointing. She was a "friend" and never once asked about my dog, I sent her messages a few times with questions and she was very nice. I saw her video of Kaine's therapy dog test and he seemed very solid. Could you PM me the video that was made about her with "proof"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought the videos were cute anyway. I don't quite understand the point of deleting them, she could have just set them to not accept comments and left them up.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

The videos of the proof were taken off...it was a screen shot of Ashley commenting on Fred Hassen's dock diving video, if you find it, you can see that Ashley deleted the comment.
The other things were about Kaine's breeder and bad reviews, she bred sick puppies. When I first talked to Heather Holmgren (Kaine's breeder), she talked about every breeder in our state and she was very unethical in her breeding practices, very ironic. The only thing she pretty much tested for was hips and elbows..she wanted to stud Kaine's dad many times, but no breeder wanted him because of his temperament and lack of titles. She told me she doesn't have the time to train her dogs (this dog didn't even have a CGC, one of the easiest titles to obtain, not even a herding instinct test)..I can only imagine how much time she put into her breeding then. Kaine had some health problems as well, he had some cysts.
Here are some things people said about Heather and her breeding (this was the screen shot in the video): Feuerspiel German Shepherds, Scottsdale, AZ : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local
Heather is smart, she doesn't reply to any comments, all we know is he is a shorty Jack russell, 6 yrs old, and that's it. Our family friends of 8 years though does have a dog from the same breeder.  Jesse's breeder is no better. From what I heard Jesse has a bad leg (it may be true idk that one for sure), but the dog my friends got has a bad leg as well, so I wouldn't be surprised. It's a disorder when they run the leg can't stay in the socket..very sad for a jrt. 
Ashley was nice in the beginning, but I think that all changed once they got a little bit of fame..if you have noticed Kaine's videos were always so welcoming, and then they were always like ending shots, credits, photography, etc. when it was only her and Jesse and Heather and Kaine in the videos..i think fame really got to them and they tried to make it seem like their dogs are so perfect, and in that video where Kaine is so gentle to other dogs and people, she lies that he has ALWAYS been like that. There is no shame in saying Kaine had dog reactivity or that Jesse had bad separation anxiety (idk if they fixed any of them). But if they did i think that makes them seem like a way better trainer, that's difficult stuff to overcome, but it's typical dog problems, it's not that big of a deal. But it makes me mad when they lie to their fans like everything about them is so perfect. 
They are also extremely jealous if someone else is on tv or something especially Heather. She acts like she invented clicker training. This girl on youtube with a BC, not mentioning names, supported and helped Heather so much to get onto the Dave letterman show. She went with her to be there for her. When this girl got on the show Heather didn't even so much as say congratulations or anything and she knew she was on there. This other great trainer on youtube lives in AZ and she helped them so much as well, and whenever she tries to talk or call them they always ignore her. Heather was not very please when this dog was also featured in the mighty dog movie..
I honestly wouldn't be surprised if something happened with Kaine that she deleted her videos. They used to just block everyone they didn't like idk why she didn't do that this time..
If anyone wants to know more about the breeder thing or whatever than just pm me..she has said some very rude things to me as well, when even though I knew everything about her i still supported her, i never told anyone it wasn't my business, but people eventually found out because they all wanted a Feuerspiel pup, but the breeder was no where to be found and people got curious, but living her in town you pretty much know everything of every breeder. Ashley didn't know I knew about her breeder until i messaged her one day saying Heather offered me a pup even though she stopped breeding she wants one last litter for family and friends. She blocked me and never talked to me again, i think it's cuz she saw me as a threat for knowing that stuff. I've seen her in person but never went to go say anything to them and I've seen them filming in the parks before..but whatever, i think they are way better people out there and much more talented. And don't get me wrong or anything i'm not saying the videos aren't cute, nice, or that Kaine is not a gorgeous dog, but they are just liars all around that's why i don't like them, and Ashley acted like a know it all, especially with GSDs when she should just shut her mouth and accept the fact that she has no idea what a good gsd breeder is, what minimum titles west german show lines need, health checks, etc. She was talking on a forum of getting a BC and all she cared about was color, and she didn't have the slightest clue you couldn't breed merle to merle and was looking for a merle breeder!


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

There are more GSDs that Heather bred from Feuerspiel, some of them look off..I think she tried breeding off a million lines.


----------



## SableGSDs (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been wondering where Hunkymonkeykaine went. If all this is true it is pretty sad that she makes her dog out to be so perfect. Then again you do have to wonder about the people out there that would make their dogs appear to be perfect just to gain attention. Sure Kaine has all those titles but how good is he really under the surface? what we see on her youtube videos is just the surface of it. 

People who don't flaunt how perfect their dogs are usually the ones that probably do have well behaved dogs than the ones that make alot of noise on the internet It is a shame if this is all true that she is all lies. I did however sent Ashley's sister Heather a message asking her where her sister's channel is and had gotten no response from her. I even had Ashley on my facebook and she blocked me for no reasons at all. I made a nice comment about Kaine and she blocked, same with Heather, although she claims few days ago in her comment video that Jesse does not have Facebook He does have facebook! unless she deleted it of course. 

I didn't really think much of the blocking me part until i started reading it was happening to other people too. All for making a nice comment about their dogs?


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

SableGSDs said:


> I've been wondering where Hunkymonkeykaine went. If all this is true it is pretty sad that she makes her dog out to be so perfect. Then again you do have to wonder about the people out there that would make their dogs appear to be perfect just to gain attention. Sure Kaine has all those titles but how good is he really under the surface? what we see on her youtube videos is just the surface of it.
> 
> People who don't flaunt how perfect their dogs are usually the ones that probably do have well behaved dogs than the ones that make alot of noise on the internet It is a shame if this is all true that she is all lies. I did however sent Ashley's sister Heather a message asking her where her sister's channel is and had gotten no response from her. I even had Ashley on my facebook and she blocked me for no reasons at all. I made a nice comment about Kaine and she blocked, same with Heather, although she claims few days ago in her comment video that Jesse does not have Facebook He does have facebook! unless she deleted it of course.
> 
> I didn't really think much of the blocking me part until i started reading it was happening to other people too. All for making a nice comment about their dogs?


 
They block people and unblock them for commenting nice things, I don't know why she does that and same with Heather. They don't reply to anyone so don't be surprised if they don't reply. Send heather a message and ask if you can use her video or something to spread the word about them and she will reply in a heartbeat. On a video, so many people asked questions and she only replied to ONE that said, may i use your video? Shows that's all they care about. If you want to see amazing dogs look at Pamela Marxsen who is extremely honest in her dog training or Emily Larlham. They only show the surface of their dogs. There are dogs who have probably not have had any serious behavior problems, but Ashley and Heather lie their dogs are perfect when they have severe behavior and health problems. I also don't believe they only use clicker training and positive reinforcement. The other dog in their household I saw wearing a martingle collar when they say they don't use any collars that use force. So they clicker train dogs at shelters but the other dogs in he household aren't good enough for clicker training? AShley made a sit video, and she had clips of Kaine learning sit, she didn't even use a clicker only cheese. They were on the news here in AZ and they were going on and on how they were going to make their own training business, yeah never happened. I don't think they know how to train behavior and serious things. I'm not going to lie some things they do are amazing, but they are not hard to teach. They make it seem like only Jesse and Kaine can do "household" chores. Those tricks are really simple and they make it seem so hard, they don't reply to anyone asking questions..to help others. I once asked Ashley if you had to be 18 or 21 to volunteer at the shelter she volunteered at, and she was like, you never had a dog and you don't have experience, so they won't take you. WHAT?????!!!!!!!!! She doesn't know what dog experience I have, she doesn't want anyone to have or be where she is at. She is so rude.


----------



## Dlilly (May 24, 2011)

I'm so glad you posted this here. I've been wondering for a while what happened the Kaine's channel.

It's a shame she deleted the channel. From what I've read above, she doesn't sound that nice. She did have some pretty neat videos on her channel.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dlilly said:


> I'm so glad you posted this here. I've been wondering for a while what happened the Kaine's channel.
> 
> It's a shame she deleted the channel. From what I've read above, she doesn't sound that nice. She did have some pretty neat videos on her channel.


She's not. But the tricks she did was basic stuff, really not that hard. Most of it is just shaping things. The things I remember from their videos were stacking bowls, backing up on things, reverse, paws up, go behind something, agility foundation stuff, laundry. All this is pretty easy if you are consistent and make a plan.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Click the links below and see who has commented!! It's Ashley (hunkymonkeykaine). Also Ashley has her account set to private. If it was deleted it wouldn't let you send messages to her. Also her account says unavailable. If it was deleted it would have said account closed. I do kind of like Ashley. She did great with Kaine, but I do agree that she can be very snobby. She isn't all that nice, and Heather.. Don't get me started. I know a lot about her and Ashley. Heather has commented on Fred Hassen video as well YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. she removed the comment. I can't find the video, but there was a video that she did comment on that said good job Fred your dogs' are amazing. You could clearly see the shock collar on the dog.





 



DOG OBEDIENCE TRAINING CAREER SCHOOLS - SIT MEANS SIT | Dog Care


----------



## RTakuK (Oct 8, 2011)

*What a bunch of nonsense, stemmed from jealousy*

Ashley and Kaine, and Heather and Jesse are very talented. They have been such inspiration to so many people with their gifts, and continue to inspire every day. I’ve yet to find people as helpful, kind, and encouraging as these two. Of course with the level of success that they have, there are going to be those who are green with envy to try and knock them down.

It’s funny how people are so quick to take what GermanShepherd <3 says as truth, especially since every word of what they posted is a complete and utter lie. I’ve seen some stupid lies being spread about famous people, so it’s not surprising that someone would make something up about someone else out of jealousy.

Ashley and Kaine are wonderful, and not an ounce of that crap being spread about them is true. She is one of the most helpful people I know on YouTube. She created tutorials to help people, and answered any questions people might have had with their dogs.Heather and Jesse are wonderful as well. They are very supportive, and have awesome personalities and make great videos. They would never say such things to people; it simply is a bunch of hocus pocus that was made up by someone who is threatened by these remarkable people, and their talented dogs.

Is it really everyone’s business as to why their channel isn’t available? Not really. And without the explanation as to why it currently isn’t available, you are going to see some envious person swoop in and spread as much crap as possible about them, because they feel threatened by their success. I guess its human nature to cling to any explanation possible; even if it reeks of lies. 

This is the best saying that I can think of that goes with the lies of what this person is saying.

“More can be said about a person by what they about others, than what others say about them.” Basically, this user is creating slanderous posts, and people are actually believing them as if it’s true? I’d take a long and hard look at the motive of this user, as to why they are spreading such ridiculous lies about someone they clearly do not know. People who gossip do so to try and bring attention to themselves. Clearly this user is someone who is jealous of the successes of Kaine to try and openly attack them with such nonsense. 

Besides, if a person is going to believe such nonsense, it makes me question their morals. A real friend or fan wouldn’t be so easily duped into the words spewed out of jealousy. I’ve seen this happen before. When someone gets highly known, you’re gonna find those who want exactly what that person has, and they are going to make up whatever lie they can think of to try and pull them back down. It’s pathetic really.

No wonder there are so many movies now a days about cyber bullying, this forum clearly shows why. Gossiping and believing such baloney makes a person no better than a cyber bully.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

this thread is done, time to shut it down.


----------

